# Spearfishing The Lost Tug W/pics



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I went out with Dalton today on a dive charter to the Lost tug. It was my first dive of the year and MAN was it nice to finally splash and shoot some fish. I got my limit of snapper and a trigger. Jerry, Paul, Nate and one other guy made up the trip. The viz was 40 foot on the Lost tug and about the same on the Brass wreck. Two very nice dives and 1-2 ft seas. We cut through three storm cells and headed back in. Thanks for a great trip Dalton!

It was cool meeting & diving with some more forum members.

Hope you like the pics, Reese


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

HEY .... there was one of my Dive class members.... Good to see ya had some fun Nathan. Awesome....I couldnt dive no more with him, My Blue and Orange clashed too much! 

WAR EAGLE

Steve


----------



## downLOWEdiver (Jun 29, 2009)

Sweet! looks like an awesome trip. Wish I could hit the water and do some more shooting. Cool pics and nice snap.



Roll Tide!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Reese, man it was good gettin' out and diving with you today! Even tho it was the first time you've gotten out this year there wasn't any rust on that trigger finger! Thanks again to Capt. Dalton Kennedy! Thanks for the pics, Reese, let's do it again soon!


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

question, the guy with the rammer jammer tatoo on his shoulder, did he get that under the Saban admin, or is he a true Bammer and get it under Shula ?


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I thnk he read it in a book he got at daycare...You must be Loyal.... "Just 3 more payments left and this baby is mine!"

He is an Armygunner on Blackhawks. They were kewl dudes. I guess ya have to pick sides... he has chosen I see!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *BOHUNTER1 (7/13/2009)*HEY .... there was one of my Dive class members.... Good to see ya had some fun Nathan. Awesome....I couldnt dive no more with him, My Blue and Orange clashed too much!
> 
> WAR EAGLE
> 
> Steve


Yup, our colors clashed as well, Orange and Blue, but...GO GATORS!


----------



## DEATH_BY_SPEAR (Jul 14, 2009)

I shot theLost Tuga few weeks ago, and it was definitely an awesome trip. I shot a nice AJ, as well as a trigger, and to snapper. We didn't go out with Dalton, but he referred us to another op who knew where it was. I'd like to go out with him sometime since several people on the boat knew who he was, and said he knows where the fish are.

John P (outtatowner)


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Great Job guys.


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice Snapps glad to see you finaly getting out.


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice report, and cool pics, although looking at the top two pictures is a little scary. I would never want to around a loaded spear gun out of the water, what was he thinking??



Skippy


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Skippy (7/18/2009)*Nice report, and cool pics, although looking at the top two pictures is a little scary. I would never want to around a loaded spear gun out of the water, what was he thinking??
> 
> Skippy


When we bounce dive to shoot fish I sometimes load my gun before I roll. Captain's call...if he's unsure then I wait. If all's good, I load with safety on...I never hunt on land without a round in the chamber and the safety on, same idea.


----------



## CrazyPFD (May 7, 2008)

Reese, when are we going diving? You got to show me where the secret spots are. j/k


----------

